# 55 gallon centerpiece fish not Angels



## CichNewb (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a 55 gallon that is just about cycled and my current stocking plan is:

12 Rummy nose tetra
2 Bolivian Rams
6 Sterbai Cories
1 Bristlenose Pleco

I am looking for that one showcase fish to pull it all together. I know that a lot of people would put an angel or two in this tank but I'm not a huge fan. Are there any other options? Am ok with a non SA fish as long as it would fit in with the rest. Would like it to be a little bigger than the Rams but also share the mid water space with the tetras. Any ideas/


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

Why not try a few discus? they would do just fine with your current stocking list.


----------



## omendey (Jan 11, 2010)

What about i trio of pearl gouramis?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

depending on how new you are to the hobby, I do not recommend discus.

hmm, will be hard to find a nice centerpiece that will not eat rummy nose tetras, lemme think about it and I'll get back to you.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

What about festivum or keyholes?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

For a start, I'd add 3 or 4 more Bolivian rams. Unlike Blue rams, Bolivian rams are a more social dwarf cichlid and are much more interesting when kept in a small group.

It's hard to think of a mid water cichlid that will suite your tank size and current stock list. Traditional mid water cichlids are Angels, Discus and Festivums. You might consider adding another school or two of dither fish, like a high bodied tetra, hatchetfish or pencilfish.

Otherwise a pair of another species of dwarf cichlid might look good in amongst the Bolivian rams. Maybe a pair of Laetacara or Apistogramma.


----------



## xTmDarren (Apr 27, 2009)

i almost have the same setup. lol

i have 
13 rummy nose
3 Bolivian Rams
1 pleco
2 snails
2 angels
2 pearl gouramis

and they all get along


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have five Bolivians in a 58 gallon planted with tetras, cories and BN plecos and the Bolivians ARE the centerpiece fish. They are hilarious!!


----------



## Drewster42205 (Feb 5, 2010)

keyholes or maybe blue acaras


----------



## GopherWacker93 (Feb 8, 2010)

get a few more bolivian rams they will liven up your tank trust me. 
Or try 4 keyholes i used to have some and the color changes they would go through are intersting and they are fun to watch


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

u should get a couple of geo tapajos or steinies


----------

